# Lightworks import media problem



## MrKiwey (Aug 25, 2018)

Hi!
I tried to import video files from my camera to Lightworks, but get the error "Unable to import into the current project: Check frame-rate and audio-sample rate."
I've looked at some YouTube videos, and read some stuff on some forums, and from that I've tried some things with for example HandBrake, but it wasn't successfull. It seems it is a little too complicated to export a lot of files at the same time through those programs, but probably it's just me being way too unexperienced. Anyway, I think the video file is allright, it's the audio file that seems to be the problem. Would love som help, thanks!


----------



## CarlDox (Jul 24, 2018)

Which operating system do you use?


----------



## MrKiwey (Aug 25, 2018)

Windows 8.1


----------

